# Goodbye Gus



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Our kids were 4 and 8 when I saw an ad on KSL for a dog. Claimed he was a cow dog and just a pup fresh off his momma. I called and a kid answered the phone. I asked if I sent him $50 would he hold him for me? He said sure as the ad said he was free to a good home. Made a fast trip to Moroni the next evening and saw what looked like exactly what he was- a black lab. So much for the cow dog as the kids saw him and immediately fell head over heels in love. And after seeing the conditions that family lived in I was thankful I’d sent them the money. Gus became a huge part of our family for the next 12 years. He lived to go with me on a four wheeler anywhere. He loved hauling small bales with me and looking under the bales for gophers. He loved the kids and my daughter even won a talent show using him as her “horse” as she ran the barrels with Gus happily running beside her on his leash. He wasn’t a cow dog and he wasn’t a hunting dog either. But he loved chasing raccoons and jack rabbits. Friday the kids loaded their horses in the trailer and headed for the mountain to enjoy a ride in the mild November weather. Gus went along like he had done a thousand times. But somehow he fell off the truck and the trailer got him. My kids are devastated as are all of us. At least it was quick. And he was with the kids doing what he loved. Gus better be in heaven because if he isn’t then send me wherever he is at. We buried him next to a couple great horses here on our place. I’m a 53 year old man who is heartbroken tonight. I ask ya send out an extra prayer for my kids if ya would? They are having a hell of a time. Rest easy Augustus! We love ya pal ❤
I think a hell of a lot more of a great dog or a great horse than the majority of the people who occupy space on this planet. We lost one of the best.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, that’s rough! Prayers sent!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, it's hard when you lose a good friend and part of the family.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh man, that's a tuff one Cowboy!! I to lost a great dog, companion and buddy this year  I'm not that far ahead of you in years, and I shed tears like I didn't believe I had. Prayers heading your way and especially for the kids. Sorry to hear this happen. 

It's been six months since "Brigadier General Red" left me and I still think I'll see him waiting for me at the gate when I drive in the yard. Getting a little choked up thinking about it.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss cowboy.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Sorry about your dog.
I hope your family heals quickly!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Sorry bout the loss.

Hope everyone heals quickly.

Best regards.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

It's a horrible feeling losing a dog. Sorry for the loss. I've known friends who have never gotten another dog, because they didn't want to have to go through the pain again.


----------



## Rooster23 (Sep 2, 2021)

So sorry.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks to you all. ❤ It’s been a rough couple of days. Horrific accident. It’ll be a while til we heal completely. Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

very sorry for your loss of a great dog, my prayers are with you and your kids.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That's a tough loss. Best to your family. 
Great horses should live longer and good dogs should never die.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry about your dog. I know our family will be an absolute wreck when it happens to us.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Losing a partner is really tough- especially when we're not ready for it.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

RIP Gus.


----------



## Rubythroat (Aug 23, 2021)

Huge bummer! Thanks for letting us know a bit about gus! Beautiful pup - hate to see the good ones go:/


----------



## oReceltornic121 (Jun 29, 2021)

Losing loved ones is always horrible, and I shudder just thinking about it. You have to do everything for your dog to do well. I recently started using CBD for pets, which my friend recommended for my dog. This product has proven to be very good and valuable, and I have learned that it has many good reviews, so I can fully trust it. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

People live long lives, dogs not so much, so if you are going to keep dogs you can expect to lose dogs. Better go find a new pup.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------

